# Constantly Hungry 4000+ calories



## Compton101 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm a 6'4 18 year old male and may still be growing in height. Every time I eat, I am always hungry within an hour it's like I haven't eaten anything despite my meals being consistently large. An example of breakfast would be 4 pieces of toast with 4 eggs and a can of beans totalling up to around 1000 calories followed with a couple big bowls of porridge around 500 calories in total, then an hour later I'm starving? I'm putting on weight at the gym slowly and have always struggled to not be skinny through out my life. I hit the gym 4-5 days a week and the rest of my meals are equally as large and I'm having high calorie snacks between them which don't even reduce my hunger. Is this normal? Could it be because of my fast metabolism? Will it ever slow down? It seriously effects my attention during College when I'm hungry, it's annoying because even if I eat a s**t tonne of food before a lesson jt only takes an hour before I can't focus because of my stomach!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Add peanut butter and honey to your porridge, use gold top milk in your porridge

what are you eating for dinner?

you are probably right though, your growing still so your body will be loving food and also the training will be bumping your body's requirements up also, you may well be needing another 500 cals

but also rather than eating 2000 cals for breakfast, have your eggs and beans on toast (get warburtons seeded batch 800g sliced loaf for more calories per slice  ) and then make up a shake with blended oats, honey, olive oil, banana, peanut butter, whey and milk all blended to make a mass builder type shake with 1500 calories and drink half mid morning, half mid afternoon to fend off hunger and it's easy to take with being liquid


----------



## Compton101 (Jan 13, 2018)

Cheers for the reply man,

I didn't know you could mix peanut butter with porridge I'll definitely do that!

For dinner it's usually a meal deal from Tesco if I'm at college, I go for the highest calorie sandwich around 700, a protein snack bar and a milkshake, plus a few pieces of fruit like banana

im going to buy some whey when I'm paid, at the moment I'm usually snacking on bananas and peanut butter sandwiches but I'll definitely switch up the bread I'm using and whack way more on

cheers a lot appreciate that


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Morrison's natural peanut butter is the best I've found for mixing in, it's a very smooth, quite runny butter with no salt or crap added


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Compton101 said:


> 4 pieces of toast with 4 eggs and a can of beans totalling up to around 1000 calories followed with a couple big bowls of porridge around 500 calories in total, then an hour later I'm starving


 Holy moly that's an incredible amount of food right there, I'm surprised your belly isn't massive with all that lot. Your metabolism must be very fast. Really you shouldn't need all that, 2 slices of toast, 4 eggs and a small bowl of porridge should do, let it digest for hour and a half at least then train hard and eat plenty of protein afterwards but good protein, chicken, lean beef etc. Smaller portions more often is better for you than massive meals less often.


----------



## HalfRightFace (Jan 16, 2018)

You might not be eating as much as you think. I too use to have that problem.


----------



## Edward1992 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hmmmmm there are 2 issues when trying to lose weight through dieting

1 cheating through habit

2 cheating because your body needs it

Most are 1 how long have you been dieting for ?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Compton101 said:


> I'm a 6'4 18 year old male and may still be growing in height. Every time I eat, I am always hungry within an hour it's like I haven't eaten anything despite my meals being consistently large. An example of breakfast would be 4 pieces of toast with 4 eggs and a can of beans totalling up to around 1000 calories followed with a couple big bowls of porridge around 500 calories in total, then an hour later I'm starving? I'm putting on weight at the gym slowly and have always struggled to not be skinny through out my life. I hit the gym 4-5 days a week and the rest of my meals are equally as large and I'm having high calorie snacks between them which don't even reduce my hunger. Is this normal? Could it be because of my fast metabolism? Will it ever slow down? It seriously effects my attention during College when I'm hungry, it's annoying because even if I eat a s**t tonne of food before a lesson jt only takes an hour before I can't focus because of my stomach!


 That breakfast is more than a 1000kcals there is nearly 90kcals in a regular slice of bread mate, your a animal lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Embrace the hunger and make them gains bro


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are gaining weight at an acceptable rate (as in gains are mostly lean with fairly minimal fat gain) and your energy levels and exercise performance are decent then don't increase food intake just because you are hungry.

You probably do require a lot of kcals at your height depending on your body weight, level of leanness, and activity other than your gym visits, but nonetheless appetite alone isn't necessarily going to mean you are hungry only when your body needs food. If that were the case then there would be almost nobody would be overweight but, as is obvious here in the developed world where food is aplenty, appetite regulation is out of whack for a large percentage of the population. You can't always trust hunger.

If hunger is making you really uncomfortable, yet you are growing and don't have energy issues, then look to adjust diet content rather than increase intake - increase protein and dietary fiber and reduce intake of fat and sugar. Seek more foods that provide greater bulk for the same energy value. That can greatly help you feel more full.

If you need to add however then add in jumps of 300-500 kcals. Increase, wait a few weeks to see if you are gaining well but not piling on excess fat, then either stay at your new level, or add more or drop back a little according to your needs.


----------

